# [Firewall] Débit

## mysix

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'un firewall(matériel) avec M0n0wall.

Cependant, il existe de nombreux modèles dont certain avec un débit de 100Mbit/s et d'autres à 1000Mbit/s compatible avec M0n0wall.

Je me demandais s'il valait la peine d'avoir un firewall gigabit  quand mon LAN est également en gigabit.

Les firewalls que j'ai consulté comportait 2 port ethernet et d'autre plusieurs.

Je comprends bien une entrée(internet) et la sortie(lan), et les autres ports c'est genre pour les serveurs que

je veux mettre à disposition pour le LAN ? Dans ce cas il me faudrait avoir un firewall gigabit...

J'ai également des switch cisco dont je peux créer des VLAN pour séparer mes serveurs des stations de travail avec des règles(pare-feu)

entre deux afin de gérer le trafic autorisé. J'imagine que le switch doit disposer d'un firewall ?

Enfin, je n'arrive pas encore bien m'imaginer mon futur réseau local avec ces par-feu...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## Poussin

 *mysix wrote:*   

> [...] J'imagine que le switch doit disposer d'un firewall ? [...]

 

Ca pique les yeux ce genre de chose:

Un peu de lecture avant d'entreprendre ce genre de choses : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod%C3%A8le_OSI

----------

